# Hi everyone!



## tiggerbaby (Jul 25, 2008)

I am new here, just joined. I wanted to say hi and that I am looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Do you have any cats of your own? Please share pictures with us!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!!!! Tell us about your cats!!!


----------



## tiggerbaby (Jul 25, 2008)

I have two Burmese/Main **** mix cats, named Fluffy & Smokey. They are brothers. chocolate/tan in color. I guess you could say I rescued them, my friend was going to take them to the pound, then I said I'd take them. My birthday was coming up, so she said they would be her birthday present to me. Best gift I ever got!

My pics are too big, so I'm trying to figure how to make them smaller so I can post them.


----------



## oklahomegrownveg (May 31, 2008)

tiggerbaby said:


> Snipped
> 
> My pics are too big, so I'm trying to figure how to make them smaller so I can post them.


Hi tiggerbaby and welcome!  

Try using Photobucket, it's easy and you can set it to resize the pictures for you automatically when you upload them.

HTH

Mick.


----------



## tiggerbaby (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so computer illiterate!. Okay, I got the pic down to size, how do I upload it here from photobucket? Sorry to be such a problem!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Copy the url with the image tags included and paste it on here :wink: .


----------



## tiggerbaby (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, thanks!


----------

